# Food porn



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I will start it off. My famous fajitas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Baby's. just off the smoker.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is either deer back strap or filet cut steak. Wrapped in bacon & skewered w/ onions & peppers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sausage & cream cheese stuffed Bella's. looks better cooked but I don't have a pic. That's a little Worcestershire in there too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a chicken breast stuffed w/ cream cheese & seasonings then wrapped w/ pastry, basted w/ egg & baked.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I know where I'm coming for dinner from now on. Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol well if you do bring fajitas! Haha


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

What's this walker lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

An empty plate. Lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> An empty plate. Lol


my river run gumbo water !!! LOL


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

little burned around the edges but was still good









she made me a samich!!


----------

